# Anime Music



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I thought since there's the video game music thread why have an anime version. :stu


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Flow did a few tunes for Code Geass, all of them good. Had to put this on my ipod when I heard it, so feel good. :b Love watching the live version of this. Since its called colors you have all these Japanese dancing with glow sticks =]

full version is on youtube as well. If you haven't watched it, its good, defo top 3. Death Note meets Neon Genesis Evangelion meets Gundam or something.

speaking of which;






awww watching this again just made me remember how much I loved Asuka and her Eva02, she kicked some serious butt in the film.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I could literally go on posting for hours seeing as i have tons of Anime soundtracks, but i leave you with these, for now.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

MadeinLithuania said:


>


oh sweet jesus, you had to post it. 

I liked all of the Welcome to the NHK OST. Nice and mellow.






Misaki has a sweet disposition all the way through =]


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

i remember having to go look up a few opening songs and battle scene soundtracks from animes but one that came to mind was the opening to casshern sins.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

samurai champloo
1st episode where jin & mugen first meet and fight each other.

the track is called sneak chamber produced by the late great nujabes (r.i.p.)


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

Bleach had some funk before all the fillers... Now I don't even look/watch it anymore.

















^ Neat anime. Was decent. 



 <--- This is where it's from xD. She looks like the asian Avril Lavigne honestly.. lol





I posted way too much. >.>








Also.. just so u don't forget these ^
*cough* one more.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> samurai champloo
> 1st episode where jin & mugen first meet and fight each other.
> 
> the track is called sneak chamber produced by the late great nujabes (r.i.p.)


That anime had such great music.


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

yaya YAOI!


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Classic.






and this, because it is awesome.


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

Favorite yuri ^ All my suggestions sound the same, but I'll post it anyway because I luv the shows. 8]


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

actually Witchblade had me depressed for hours after. Only problem is the character artist may have been a bit horny at the time as this anime may as well be called Milf Blade which was the only negative.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Considering this is another one of my top 5's ;






full version;






actually - just listened to the full version now. I'm glad I did.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll just assume that they don't have to be openings/endings.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I could list so many...Here are a few of my favorites:
So pretty :heart























xTKsaucex said:


> Considering this is another one of my top 5's ;


I was about to post this xD


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't even like football but I love this anime.


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


>


I remember this ed.





Also, Yaoi for the win. *cough* Loveless <3


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Citrine said:


>


Dammit. I knew I was forgetting something. I loved this opening so much.


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

^ Lyrics make sense if you watched the anime. Seems monotonous at first, but it has quite a clever story..








Just a couple openings/endings..




^ ****'s the bomb!




^ You know someone cried when they saw this, admit it!












^ makes me think of byakuya vs. ichigo fight.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Alright, so I'm kind of cheating because I found this while I was looking for a certain OST song and then realized it's not actually in the anime, but I'm still in love with it and it's still tied to the anime in a way, so I'm posting it! Okay? Okay!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Two years ago, I listened to this track when pulling an all nighter to get me through an essay. It really helped focus my mind and allowed me to get it done. Got a pretty decent grade on it too.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

- Naruto Shippuden opening 3 I think?








Oh and of course;




:b


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

^ I love Panty & Stocking :clap





NOSTALGIA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I loved so many tracks from this series, but these two are some of my favorites.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Arcane (May 1, 2012)

It may be more comedic than it is serious, but it has its moments.











...we need a spoiler button.


----------



## Miwo (Apr 14, 2009)

This thread needs some Initial D


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------

